# Rosemary chicken with veg



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

teaspoon extra-v-olive-oil

2 potatos or sweet potatos, peeled, and in cubes

1 can of chicken broth (no salt pref)

4 chicken breasts

handful of green beans, trimmed

1 onion, chopped

1/4 dry white wine

teaspoon: dried sage, dried rosemary, dried parsley, ground black pepper

extra's (optional) - cherry toms, celery etc...

preheat over 450F

in a baking dish, combine oil and potatos, toss slightlyto coat and bake until brown.

add the ingredients and cover with foil, and bake for 40mins.

uncover and bake for 10 more mins.

check chicken is cooked and enjoy!

makes 4 servings:

apprx: 287 cals, 37g protein, 25g carbs, 4g fat, 1g sat fat.


----------



## NewMuscle (Aug 13, 2010)

That sounds delicious mate. My fav of the moment is one i found on this website: Lemon Chicken with Thyme | Gourmet Club, but i usually put in less lemon and have it with rice. Let me know what you think


----------

